# 03 350z replacement key with no originals



## njperson1984 (Jun 16, 2011)

I ended up losing both of my original keys in short succession and am looking at my options with as little dealership interaction as possible. 

I am looking at buying the key blank from Original Keyless 

I've seen advice that you can go to certain independent locksmiths who can then cut and program the key for much less than the stealership. Can you do this even if you don't have either original key? Or do I need to go to the dealership? 

Can any dealership do it, or does it need to be the one it was purchased at? FYI I am the 2nd owner of the car, so I don't think I'm on record with the dealership, though it is local to me and I have the title (obviously) & original invoice. 

At this point, I'm only looking to get the key done and I'll tackle the fob later... thanks for your advice in keeping the costs down!


----------

